# New Gesshin Hide types coming soon...



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2013)

As soon as i can put these up on the website, they are ready to go (finding time, on the other hand, has been tough lately)
Gesshin Hide 300mm Blue #1 Sakimaru Takobiki and 270mm Blue #1 Kiritsuke


----------



## gentlecook (Jul 27, 2013)

This kiritsuke has a profile similar to gyuto, its nice.


----------



## KCMande (Jul 28, 2013)

Very interested in the Kiritsuke, when do you think they will be available?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

i've got them in now... just trying to create a page for them as soon as i get a bit more caught up on e-mails and sharpening stuff.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

also, i've had a lot of questions about the kiritsuke, so i figured i'd post here... this is a real kiritsuke, not a kiritsuke-shaped wa-gyuto. Its a single bevel knife that is a combination of yanagiba and usuba. The function of those two knives combined will be what this knife is for. It is not going to be functional as a gyuto or general purpose chefs knife in western kitchens.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 28, 2013)

I must have one of these! Which knife would you recommend to a new sushi maker?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

i often recommend our gesshin uraku series to beginners in single bevel knives... yanagiba, deba, and usuba.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to get either a kiritsuke or a sakimaru for my fish slicer when I start making sushi. I have a 210 takeda Yanagiba and a 270 kanemasa suji now. I only have one cheap Yanagiba as far as single bevels go but I really want something cool and different than everyone else will be using when I start.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

i would definitely not recommend that... especially not the kiritsuke. But neither is particularly beginner friendly when it comes to learning how to properly use. I think sometimes people are too concerned with what looks cool and not with what is going to be the best fit. The shape of sakimaru takobiki is not going to be as conducive to your learning as a traditional yanagiba shape. If you want a cool one, look at a ken-saki yanagiba. But even then, because of the way it is sharpened, it shrinks differently over time, and is not always the right choice. Likewise, kiritsuke is a tough knife to learn to use properly. Based on what i see often, buying it in the beginning leads to the development of many bad habits.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 28, 2013)

What makes the sakimaru so different from the Yanagiba? Or the takobiki from the Yanagiba? I see takobikis used so often in sushi places I can't see the sakimaru being much different. I would understand the kiritsuke being off because of its height and purpose of being an all around knife but I don't understand the differences in technique when it comes to Yanagiba takobiki and sakimaru


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.com/2013/07/kanto-vs-kansai-knife-shapes-lesson-in.html


----------



## edredlee (Jul 28, 2013)

I have few regular yanagibas and a kensaki yanagiba. Have handled sakimaru takohiki. In my opinion, definitely start with Jon's recommendation and learn to use the regular yanagiba well in regards of service and sharpening. Once you get to that point, dealing with other kinds become much easier. It still doesn't change the fact that the regular yanagiba shape is absolutely amazing at what it's intended use is and more. Kensaki and sakimaru looks cool but regular yanagiba is pure performance badass.


----------



## KCMande (Jul 28, 2013)

I have no interest in a Kiritsuke shaped gyuto (right now anyway). I'm looking for a true single bevel. So this fits the bill perfectly. Can't wait for he page to be created, any measurements you can share?


----------

